# Is Katy Perry still deadly attractive without makeup?



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Sack votes! 

Words!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure she is, that's just not a great picture. Even the most beautiful girls can be caught in bad photos.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it's a good pic.
I think she looks authentically happy in it which is so nice to see.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

To me, Katy Perry's pretty but she's not attractive. I respect her as a human being but I honestly wouldn't want to be around her. And the fact that she just looks normal without make-up is unsurprising. The music industry is fake in general.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

@jollygoggles, yep, I just meant "bad photo" in comparison to the typical pictures you'd find of her doing a Google image search. I wouldn't kick her out of my bed, that's for sure.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

the cheat said:


> @jollygoggles, yep, I just meant "bad photo" in comparison to the typical pictures you'd find of her doing a Google image search. I wouldn't kick her out of my bed, that's for sure.


Yeah. If I awoke beside her I'd be all:

"Are you Katy Perry?"

and she'd be all

"Yeah"

and then I'd be all

"Sweet. Mother. Of. F**k"


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

successful said:


>


That's not fair!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I would have to say no. I mean, she doesn't look ugly. She looks average. My sister thinks she looks ugly since she's used to seeing her with a lot of makeup on.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Not surprised by celebs looking average or below average without make up though. Someone showed me a site a while back w/ a bunch of celebs with & without make up. Now her friend Rihanna is one of few celebs females who look good naturally. 
Starting to like her recently. Pajamas on, No make up, Hair undone, Stoned, tipsy, tired, whatever, she don't give a ****. Catches cabs to get coffee at night with no make up, No security with her, with everyday cloths on....The realest super famous female celeb :yes


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Were so used to seeing women with makeup on, that I think guys often forget what women naturally look like, so it can be a shock when you do see them without it. There was a pic going around of a bunch of supermodels with and without makeup and most of them looked like completely different people who looked very average instead of that super hot look. 

To answer your question; yes, I think she's still attractive.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say pretty but not as "hot" as she is with make up. It's always annoyed me when some guys act like she's the best looking chick in the universe.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

She's still attractive with no makeup, but this is just a bad photo.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Attractive but maybe not deadly attractive. I thought guys liked her for her bangin' body anyway? 

That picture shows off her fantastic skin and teeth.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's the fault that I see.

Seems one dimensional.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think she still looks way better than me without makeup, so yeah!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, she looks pretty without makeup..


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> I think she still looks way better than me without makeup, so yeah!


Ditto on that, for myself that is. If only the natural look was more popular in today's culture, then women wouldn't feel the need to look like someone they're not.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> Ditto on that, for myself that is. If only the natural look was more popular in today's culture, then women wouldn't feel the need to look like someone they're not.


Got it in one!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Not too women can pull off no makeup


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe she looks better than average in that picture. I still thinks she looks very pretty. I'm not a fan of getting used to one look and seeing a girl look completely different though. In this case I can't tell that she's Katy Perry and that alone I find upsetting.

I'm not against makeup or radical looks but I absolutely hate it when someone I care about makes dramatic changes to the way they look (when I loved the old way they looked) Whenever a girl ask me if she should get surgery or a different hair style or if she should start upping or lowering her makeup usage I will always say "no" lol. I guess I'm kind of boring in that respect. Looks are one thing I just want to stay the same =/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If that was a picture of a girl from SAS and not a celebrity, she'd be getting tons of comments about how attractive she is. The flirters and oglers here would be out in full force.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

If I saw her in person without makeup i'd have no clue who she was. Goes to show how much of a mask makeup is


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

So many boys look good without makeup but hardly any girls do..

WHY?


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah it's not fair that girls get to wear make up.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I kissed a girl and I liked itttt~~


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

flagg lives said:


> yeah it's not fair that girls get to wear make up.


I don't think boys should or need to wear makeup, but I do think it's really unfair how most guys don't get to see their girlfriends real face until after they start dating..

You wouldn't even know if you find your partner attractive


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> So many boys look good without makeup but hardly any girls do..
> 
> WHY?


Because you are so used to seeing women in makeup in ads/tv/movies, so your expectations of what women actually look like is inflated to....no dark circles under eyes, darker or fuller looking lips, even skin tone, eyes that are enhanced or made to appear larger or brighter with makeup. Men aren't under as much pressure to conceal all their facial "imperfections". It's not expected, like it _is_ for women, so it doesn't look odd or ugly to you.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> So many boys look good without makeup but hardly any girls do..
> 
> WHY?


men are superior duh.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I would kill to look like her without makeup on. She is beautiful.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

You guys should make a with and without makeup thread just for my amusement 

thanks xoxo


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Here Katie is a little less dolled-up, back in 2006.










still gorgeous


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

flagg lives said:


> yeah it's not fair that girls get to wear make up.


Some guys are very good at it...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

as a girl, I think she still looks pretty.

but makeups are always supposed to improve looks, right?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Honestly, I find her prettier without makeup.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know who that is... :um


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, she is.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, I didn't recognize her without the face full of make up.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think most women look better without make-up.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

She's not ugly but looks very plain and average.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I think she looks much more attractive without the makeup.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I do not understand the definition of the phrase "deadly attractive". Are you attracted to dead things? Zombies? She would make a fine zombie. By zombie standards she quite hot.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

She doesn't look hideous, but she's not amazingly attractive without it. As someone who doesn't wear make up, I can tell you it takes cojones to do it lol. All their make up gives you a false idea of how they actually look, so few celebs look good without professional makeup or any make up on. I think Jessica Simpson is (or was) one of them


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. I think she looks better without makeup. I like the natural look.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I wasn't aware Katy Perry was attractive WITH makeup, yet alone "deadly attractive". 
However no makeup always takes the win because it shows you're confident enough in yourself to not go by bogus standards society has set for women.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

No. I've realized makeup can make a hell of a lot of difference.

Here we have plain jane, now just apply some makeup and whoobam! You got jenna jamison! Wut?


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

As long as she's displaying some cleavage shes A'Ok.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks good even though she is past her prime according to society


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She looks like any other girl tbh. (which is a good thing)


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't even recognize her.

She doesn't appeal to me at all, but I gotta respect the courage.
I didn't find her "deadly attractive" with makeup on in the first place, though.

It's all a matter of taste.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

She isn't even that attractive to me with make-up :/.

Her lack of talent was an instant turn off.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No as she is not attractive even with make-up. Cannot stand her.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks ugly.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think she looks pretty normal and good but younger, coming from my prospective as someone older than her. I do find her music to abominable and completely uninspiring.


----------

